# problems with bentyl already



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

My doctor just prescribed Bentyl for me yesterday for cramps related to gas. I sometimes get problems with constipation and she said if I do just try a laxative. Well, I only took one pill of the Bently and I was up half the night feeling extremely overheated, particularly my legs and feet. I think I did read somewhere that this drug sometimes causes problems with your body regulating its temperature. I'm concerned about this because of the lack of sleep I got last night but also because I help run a lawn care business which requires me to be out in the heat alot. I really didn't notice any lessening of pain yet, have already noticed constipation. Any thoughts on this? I was going to call me doctor today, but I don't know if I should just try to give it a couple of days first and see what happens. I don't know if these are side effects that may go away.


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

A phone call wouldn't hurt.I've been on Bentyl for quite awhile and I don't notice any side effects at all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can slow your sweat down, but that shouldn't be a problem at normal house temperatures.Under conditions where you could get heat exhaustion or heat stroke you may be at a bit higher risk, but I suspect it wasn't over 90 degrees F in your house at night while you were trying to sleep. I hope it wasn't.When you are out in the heat just put a wet bandana on the back of your neck and make sure you stay hydrated when it is hot outside. We used to do that out in the heat for anybody when I worked outside as a kid in some pretty extreme heat. Putting the wet bandana around your neck or wetting your shirt down will give you the same cooling the sweat does. Any water will do, it doesn't have to be sweat.K.


----------

